# Computer running slow after 10-15 minutes of use.



## gumgajua (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the help in advance  So pretty much the computer starts up normally, I can sign into my account, browse the internet and all is well. but anywhere from 10 - 20 minute's later, my computer will become very slow, despite having a low cpu usage. I've tried many things, sfc /scannow, malware scan, virus scan, spyware scan, msconfig, and nothing ever helps. I've noticed that if I restart, it returns to normal, but will do it again 10 mins after, I've also recently found out that it works if I just sign out and back into my account, but will return 15 minutes later. So now I'm here asking for your guy's help.

Specs: 
OS Name	Microsoft Windows 8.1
Version	6.3.9600 Build 9600
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	WISMERSRULE
System Manufacturer	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
System Model	CM6870
System Type	x64-based PC
System SKU	SKU
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz, 3401 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 0606, 8/27/2012
SMBIOS Version	2.7
Embedded Controller Version	255.255
BIOS Mode	UEFI
BaseBoard Manufacturer	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Desktop
Secure Boot State	Off
PCR7 Configuration	Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.3.9600.17031"
User Name	WismersRule\WISMERSRULE\Lucas
Time Zone	Eastern Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	16.0 GB
Total Physical Memory	15.9 GB
Available Physical Memory	13.0 GB
Total Virtual Memory	31.9 GB
Available Virtual Memory	28.6 GB
Page File Space	16.0 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualization Enabled in Firmware	No
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection	Yes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please run TFC by following this guide here: 

How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello gumgajua

Please also have a look at this guide and provide the results
How to Diagnose and Fix High DPC Latency Issues with WPA (Windows Vista/7/8) - Sysnative Forums


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Can you give us the make and model of Psu ( power supply) please as well as the video card? I assume this is a custom desktop and if so taking the left side off the case the psu is either on top or bottom and has a plate showing with the Psu information. The main power plug emanates from the psu.


----------

